# Finally did it!



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Found myself a nice little piece of machinery on craigslist the other day, used 6 times and it looks and runs like brand new! Thanks to a few members here who I picked their brains apart and asked questions to make my final decision, came with a few remote reels, warthog, root ranger and a few other tips....... Used it today on a h.o.a sewer line and performed really well, some people here might not agree but after subbing out jetter work for years I could have bought a few of them already, 12 more sewers to jet and its paid itself off, already have 3 more lined up, would be kinda cool to have itself payed off in 3 months


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

About damm time! Nice score


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Won't be long before you sell it and buy a trailer jetter.


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

dhal22 said:


> Won't be long before you sell it and buy a trailer jetter.


Let me know when that time comes, I'm interested!


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Awesome great job, I love my jetter. Best move I made.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

dhal22 said:


> Won't be long before you sell it and buy a trailer jetter.


I disagree. Won't be long until you buy a second brute.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Green Country said:


> Let me know when that time comes, I'm interested!


I'm not selling my trailer jetter.


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

dhal22 said:


> I'm not selling my trailer jetter.


I meant when the op decides to sell this one and buy a trailer i'm interested in this one


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

Have to disagree with the Brute. I have had nothing but issues with mine and JNW could care less.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

stecar said:


> Have to disagree with the Brute. I have had nothing but issues with mine and JNW could care less.


What kind of issues?


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice :thumbsup:

Now you need a bursting machine, buy mine:yes::laughing:

Good buy it will make you money sooner than later:thumbup: Will be paid off in no time!


----------



## 408plumber (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice purchase. I recently got the same Brute. My operator loves it and we are still figuring it out. To the people that have this unit...do you use the extra reel for interior work and is it truly a 1 person operation? Seems like we use 2 guys to operate it when jetting inside of the building.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

408plumber said:


> Nice purchase. I recently got the same Brute. My operator loves it and we are still figuring it out. To the people that have this unit...do you use the extra reel for interior work and is it truly a 1 person operation? Seems like we use 2 guys to operate it when jetting inside of the building.


Two guys is ideal mainly for tear down. It can be done solo but usually means throwing the main ball valve while its under pressure.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

stecar said:


> Have to disagree with the Brute. I have had nothing but issues with mine and JNW could care less.


Could you elaborate more? I'm interested what happened and how it was handled. I've been pleased with service so far


----------



## 408plumber (Apr 24, 2012)

Unclog1776 said:


> Two guys is ideal mainly for tear down. It can be done solo but usually means throwing the main ball valve while its under pressure.


 is throwing the valve under pressure that bad? We also have the foot peddle. Break down is not so bad, we mounted the brute into the truck.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

stecar said:


> Have to disagree with the Brute. I have had nothing but issues with mine and JNW could care less.


Like gear junkie and Unclog said. What kind of issues and how have they handled or not handle it?


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

stecar said:


> Have to disagree with the Brute. I have had nothing but issues with mine and JNW could care less.


I find this hard to believe. In the over 2 years of being into jetting their c/s had been top notch. I bought there big bruiser and when I got my trailer they sent congratulations. I still do business with them, buy nozzles and hoses and ask for advice. IMO and many many others they are the best . At the very least they're smart businessman and wouldn't want to leave a disgruntled customer out there to complain. I'm friends with John and Steve who run the jetting division,, I take this personally,,,, so until we know otherwise I think it's only fair to ignore this comment until validated.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Just sold a jetter job.......
jet each main at a 350 unit condo complex, 7 units in each run, abs with clay tye in's with a 4" cleanout at each run, ........... Jetter paid for in less then one week....... And then some........Boom....bang uh huuuuh


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

Last issue was the line to the pulse control blew off. Granted the machine is over a year old but I dont use it much.
Happened just as I started a job.

When I first bought it, I was told that the guy that assembled it was fired because he wasnt doing his job right. Well this machine shows that.
I just noticed yesterday that the hose on the jetter is wearing away, no idea why cant see it rubbing against anything


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

theplungerman said:


> I find this hard to believe. In the over 2 years of being into jetting their c/s had been top notch. I bought there big bruiser and when I got my trailer they sent congratulations. I still do business with them, buy nozzles and hoses and ask for advice. IMO and many many others they are the best . At the very least they're smart businessman and wouldn't want to leave a disgruntled customer out there to complain. I'm friends with John and Steve who run the jetting division,, I take this personally,,,, so until we know otherwise I think it's only fair to ignore this comment until validated.


Ask John yourself. I am In NJ. I am sure he will remember me


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

stecar said:


> Last issue was the line to the pulse control blew off. Granted the machine is over a year old but I dont use it much. Happened just as I started a job. When I first bought it, I was told that the guy that assembled it was fired because he wasnt doing his job right. Well this machine shows that. I just noticed yesterday that the hose on the jetter is wearing away, no idea why cant see it rubbing against anything


Hose blowing off the pulse control is caused by throwing he ball valve under pressure. The hose leading to the pulse control is the first non pressure hose after the ball valve. So if you throw it under pressure it can blow it off. It's a radiator clamp though and can be fixed with a flat head screw driver. You can't blame JNW for that. Their instructional video is very clear about throwing the valves with the throttle on idle... 

Hose wear and tear? Just means you are using it IMO. I'm on my fourth hose since I bought my first Jetter. Second one is on its third. Just normal upkeep IMO.


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

Never got a vid. The hose i am speaking is a pressed on. No idea how to send pics.. Pm me your email and I will send you pic if the hose I mean.

I have only used it 8 times.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hillside said:


> Just sold a jetter job....... jet each main at a 350 unit condo complex, 7 units in each run, abs with clay tye in's with a 4" cleanout at each run, ........... Jetter paid for in less then one week....... And then some........Boom....bang uh huuuuh


You'll never see someone with only a cable machine land this kind of job.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

stecar said:


> Never got a vid. The hose i am speaking is a pressed on. No idea how to send pics.. Pm me your email and I will send you pic if the hose I mean. I have only used it 8 times.


Pm sent with email. Can I post the pic when you send it?


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

@Hillside How do you find stuff like that on CL? All I ever see is massage and outcall ads.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Hillside said:


> Just sold a jetter job.......
> jet each main at a 350 unit condo complex, 7 units in each run, abs with clay tye in's with a 4" cleanout at each run, ........... Jetter paid for in less then one week....... And then some........Boom....bang uh huuuuh


Still beat ya though! Mine was paid for the first job that was up in the air before pulling the trigger then finally came through the Monday after Saturdays flow expo!:yes: but it is cool landing those specialty drain cleaning calls that let you get in and out quickly while effectively cleaning the line.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Plumber said:


> @Hillside How do you find stuff like that on CL? All I ever see is massage and outcall ads.


Craigslist breakfast lunch and dinner lol
Also do searchtempest.com 
It's Craigslist all combined into one huge search engine across the nation if you want 

I've built my arsenal from there, unfortunately for them it's usually plumbers folding and downsizing, my best score was a local osh similar to Home Depot was closing and I bought 3 isles of plumbing materials for 90% plus off


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

Unclog post away.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Here is the pic you sent. It's a blown hose, I can't blame the manufacturer without knowing more details about how it was handled and how old the unit was.


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

Ok i understand your point.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Not trying to bust your balls it's just seems that everyone on PZ who has purchased from JNW seems more than happy myself included. 

We are all just curious to hear your story?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

It's a hydraulic hose. Stuff wears out. Replace the $20 hose and move on.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Doubt they build hoses in house, stuff happens, every time I have called them Steve or john answers any questions I have and returns emails promptly


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Hillside said:


> Doubt they build hoses in house, stuff happens, every time I have called them Steve or john answers any questions I have and returns emails promptly


Yea! As y'all know I purchased a big brute new from JNW and had some issues. That same hose leading to the pulse control developed a pressure bubble. They sent a new one out ASAP, but again it's a hose that they don't manufacture that sees 4000 psi so can't blame them


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I don't know man.....I build my own hoses.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm still curious why it was such a big deal. Did JNW not offer to help or something?


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

I told you in the email. I waited a year for bolts for the portable reel.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Nobody is perfect and I suppose that applies to JNW as well. They are not a company. They are humans. 

Just looking at the info provided....the unit is over a year old. How would they know you only used it eight times? And you waited a year for bolts? I truly get standing on your principles, but don't you have an Ace Hardware store nearby? The making of that blown hose is a mechanical function of a machine, and a human. Crap happens. But honestly, after a year or more, I would not have sent you a hose either. ijs

On the other hand, maybe they just F'd up the whole process. Proof again they are only human. There were some recent posts about excessive vibration causing too much hose wear. They took care of it for that customer.

Even the best of companies miss the mark now and then and have a bad review on occassion. Not saying your problems aren't real. It happens.


My first job with our JNW jetter resulted in a $250K project. Pretty good 3 month ROI if you ask me.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I really wanted to buy a jet from JNW. Great guys, I had more than a few conversations with them. In the end I purchased something that they don't make but if one of there units ever fill my needs, I'd buy one in a second. A friend of mine just purchased one and he loves it. I was impressed when he showed it to me. Nicely made machine.


----------

